
Into the Bewilderness - ca98am79
http://www.damninteresting.com/into-the-bewilderness/
======
aleyan

      I have just been reading Charles Buonaparte’s [sic] two last volumes;
      uncommonly dry and disgustingly crammed with nomenclature!
    

In the early 19th century too, overuse of jargon was met with derision.

